# Arriving late evening in Portsmouth - need overnight stop



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We are arriving at 9pm into Portsmouth from Le Havre on 18 October. 
We'd like to find somewhere to stop overnight fairly close by before the trek back to Hartlepool. 
By the time we get ashore all campsites will be closed so we're probably looking at wildcamping. 
Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Port Solent should be OK, or possibly Hayling (see recent posts on overnighting there)


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks to Bognor Mike's suggestion we stopped at Port Soilent.
Easy to find and bags of room.
Once all the bars & restaurants had closed and the staff gone home (about 11:45pm) it was also quiet.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for reporting back, makems. 8)


----------

